# Quick question for Admin



## aussie girl (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi, was browsing a thread when I discovered a delicious recipe near the bottom of the page.  Is it possible to isolate and print just 1 post, or do I need to print out the entire thread?

Not sure if this has been asked before, thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2005)

There are two ways to do this.

1. Highlight the text you want to print. Select PRINT from the FILE menu then click on SELECTION (don't use CONTROL-P), then click on OK.  What you highlighted will print.

2. Highlight the text you want to print. Copy and paste to a WORD document then print that. Save the document using the name of the recipe.


----------



## aussie girl (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for your quick reply Andy.

I feel like a total goose now  , should have thought of that.  I guess after a year of puter 'stuff', I'm still a newbie.


----------



## licia (Nov 18, 2005)

Don't feel bad. I wasted a lot of paper and time printing out stuff I didn't want before I found that out.  We all have to learn - and many of us are self-taught to some degree.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 18, 2005)

Just think of all that paper as kindling for the fireplace!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 18, 2005)

You're welcome, AG.  We all had to learn this at one time or another.  Next time someone asks, you can answer them.


----------

